# ألـيـك يــا رب أصـلــى



## غصن زيتون (3 أكتوبر 2009)

أقبل يـا رب من عبدك الخاطىء هذة الصلوات
بأذنك إلهى قبل أن اترك كنيستى الالكترونية فى كل ليلة اكون متواجد بها ان  أقدم لك صلاتى 
فاستمع الى صوت تضرعى 
.......​
ايـهــا الـكلمــة الحقيقــى ... هـب لــى ان ألـهــج فــى حبــك نهــاراً وليــلاً , وفى وقت الفــرح كمــا فــى وقــت الـضيــق ..

ايهــا الطــريق , أحمـلنــى فيــك وأليــك , فأنعــم ببــرك ..

أيهــا المـصلــوب ..يــا مــن حولــت الخشبــة الــى شجــرة حيــاة , أقمنــى شجــرة مثمــرة , مغروســة علــى مجــارى روحــك القــدوس ...


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة ورائعة صلاتك اخي

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

صلاه جميله 
ميررررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررسى كليمو
مشكور كوكو
الرب يحفظ حياتكم ويهبكم السلام الداخلى ببركة صلوات قديسية​


----------



## غصن زيتون (4 أكتوبر 2009)

لينر روحك القدوس قلبى ,
فلا اكتم خطاياى بل اعترف بها,,

هب لى دموعاً نقية , فأسكبها امامك ,,
أمسك بيمينى فأتمم وصيتك ,,
اهدنى فى طريقك فأمتلىء بحكمتك وفهمك ,,
تستر على بدمك الثمين , ولا تحسب على خطاياى ..

بك اتمتع بالحكمة , وبدونك أهلك بالغباوة ,,
بك أمتلىء فرحاً وبدونك يأسرن الغم ,,
بك تستريح نفسى ابدياً , وبدونك لا اجد راحة ..

تكفينى نظرات عينيك , فأعرف إرادتك وارجع أليك , 
أجتذبنى بحبك وفرح قلبى بنعمتك ...

واغفر لى خطاياى ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (4 أكتوبر 2009)

أيهــا المـصلــوب ..يــا مــن حولــت الخشبــة الــى شجــرة حيــاة , أقمنــى شجــرة مثمــرة , مغروســة علــى مجــارى روحــك القــدوس ... 

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة 
بركة يسوع ترعاكي​


----------



## غصن زيتون (6 أكتوبر 2009)

> امين
> 
> مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة
> بركة يسوع ترعاكي



شكراً بنوتة لمرورك الجميل 
وربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (6 أكتوبر 2009)

لمـــاذا كثـــر الـذيــن يحـزنـوننــى ؟ فلـيـدخلــوا بــى حتــى الــى الفبــر .... هنـــاك أجــدك قائمـــاً من الامــوات فــأقوم معــك 

لمــاذا يحطمنــى الاعـــداء باليــأس ؟  أنــت مجــدى ورافـــع رأســـى ..

هشـــم يــا رب أسنـــان الاشـــرار أمــا نفــوسهــم فخلصهـــا ...​


----------



## غصن زيتون (7 أكتوبر 2009)

علمنى يا رب ألا أجازى الشر بالشر ,
بل اطفىء نار الشر بمياة روحك القدوس واهب الحب 


هب لى ألا اخاف الاسد المزمجر ضدى ,
فأنت هو حصنى , الاسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا ..


قم فى حياتى الداخلية كما فى قلوب كل البشر 
أقمنا من كل ضعف , أصعدنا معك فى السماويات ,
هب لنا نصيباً فى أحضان أبيك , واحضرنا معك على السحاب .


علمنى أن اشكرك بلا إنقطاع بإعلان مجدك فىِ

++++++​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ما اعجب إسمك يا رب 

ايها العجيب فى مجدك
اقمتنى ملكاً على الارض , أحمل سلطاناً عل الخليقة التى أوجدتها لأجلى ...
هب لىِ يا رب سلطاناً على جسدى واحاسيسة ومشاعرة ,
على نفسى بكل قدرتها وطاقتها ..

ايها القدوس قدسنى 
ايها الممجد مجدنى 

افتح شفتى بالتسبيح , واحسبنى مع الاطفال اسبح إسمك ..

هب لىِ شركة مع ملائكتك , لاشاركهم تسابيحهم وفرحهم بك .

إجعلنى يا رب ان اسمو فوق متطلباتى الجسدية 
لاعيش مقدساً لك .

فليس لىِ سوالك يحمينى من كل شر يُحيط بىِ​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*أمــــــــــــــين فى اسم يسوع

حقيقى صلاه نابعه من القلب

ربنا يباركك ويعوووضك *​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2009)

> > أمــــــــــــــين فى اسم يسوع
> >
> > حقيقى صلاه نابعه من القلب
> >
> > ربنا يباركك ويعوووضك



ويبارك حياتك أيضاً 
اختى 
اشكر مرورك الجميل 
وادعو رب المجد أن يهبك النصرة فى كل حين ​


----------



## totty (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*أمــــــــين 
اشكرك على الصلوه والدعوه الحلوه دى*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

صلاه فى منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (14 أكتوبر 2009)

صلاه رائعه 
ميرسى خالص


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 أكتوبر 2009)

> صلاه فى منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا



الروعة نابعة من محبتك 
أخى 
الرب يغمر حياتك ببركة صلوات قديسية​


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 أكتوبر 2009)

> > صلاه رائعه
> > ميرسى خالص



اختى :  ميمو
اشكر مرورك الجميل 
وبركة صلوات ام النور تكون معكِ طوال حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (18 أكتوبر 2009)

هب لــىِ ايهــا الطبيــب الحقيقــى ينــابيــع دمــوع لأبكــى علــى خطـايــاى الكثيــرة 

أنتــزع مــوت الخطيــة فتنطلــق كــل حيــاتــى بالتسبيــح لــك 

نجنــى يــا رب من اجــل فيــض نعمتــك . إحملنــى الــى ملكوتــك المُفــرح 


آمـــين ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 أكتوبر 2009)

_أستمع يا رب لصلاتى فى هذة الليلة _​
_ايها الحب الابدى _​
_يا منبع الحب علمنى كيف احبك 
لتجدد اعماقى على الدوام فأنشد لك بقيثارة الروح 
واضرب فى اعماقى بالطاعة على اوتار وصاياك العشرة .._​

_بكلمتك شددت السموات وبروحك كل قواتها 
لتعمل ايها الكلمة الالهى فى قلبى سمواتك الجديدة 
ولتضرم كل ما وهبتنى فتحمل قوتك وإمكانياتك بروحك القدوس ..._​

_هب لى خوفك مركبة إلهية تسندنى وقت الضيق 
فإنة ليس لى خيل ولا مركبات لكن مخافتك هى قوتى 
ليحملنى خوفك فوق تيارات الضيق ويجتاز بى القبر فاحيا ابدياً_


_لتتطلع بعينيك إلىِ فاننى فى حاجة الى حبك 
لتنظر إلىِ فاترك كل شىء واجرى وراءك _​


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 أكتوبر 2009)

انت الابرع جمالاً . فاعطنى جمالاً لروحى 
إلهى ومخلصى الحبيب
صدقت معى وأخذتنى صديقاً معك فى مركب النجاة 
ولكننى قذفت بنفسى الى بحار الخطية 
مد يدك وانتشلنى 
من اعماق الهاوية 

أنتظر 
لأن 
أرجع 
و
تكون
صديقاً
لىِ
فهيئنى لاستحق 
أنر حياتى لأرى طريقاً حيث تسير 
لأتلذذ بنعمة أضعتها 
وهى
ان 
اسير
بجانبك
يدى 
بيدك 

أرجوا ألا تأخذنى بحسب خطاياى 
ولكن بحسب محبتك
طهرنى وقدسنى لأكون مستحقاُ
لأن 
أكون 
صديقاً
لك ​


----------



## totty (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*أمــــــــــــين بأسم يسوع

تعيشى وتصلى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 أكتوبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمــــــــــــين بأسم يسوع
> 
> تعيشى وتصلى يا حبيبتى*​



ميررررسى ليكِ توتى
الرب يهبك نعمة حكمتة 
ويحفظ حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (22 أكتوبر 2009)

_


يا مُعطى الحياة .. نشكرك  هذا اليوم من اجل هبة الحياة ..

ساعدنا حتى نستعملها بحكمة ..

وعلمنا ان نحصى ايامنا لنؤتى قلب حكمة 

ضع فينا روح التواضع والاحترام فى حضرة مواهبك التى لا تُحصى 

نشكرك من اجل الاصدقاء والاحباء 

من اجل الطعام والصحة 

من اجل ورود الحياة وشمسها ومطرها ..

والان أقبل شكرنا بأسم المسيح استجب لنا _​


----------



## غصن زيتون (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ساعدنا ربنا وإلهنا ان ندرك بانك تستطيع ان ترى خفايانا .
قدرنا على رؤية انفسنا كما ترانا انت ..
إظهر لنا ليس خطايانا السرية فحسب ,,
ولكن انانيتنا التى تكمن فى طيات قلوبنا أيضاً وتخدعنا فى تكريسنا لك ..

ربنا والهنا ان رغبتنا هذا الصباح هى ان تكون روح العبادة مهيمنة علينا ...

ابانا السماوى نُعظمك لان لك وحدك تليق العظمة 
انت خالق السماء والارض لقد اغنيتنا بمحبتك وخيرك ومع كون ابنك غنياً 
افتقر لكى نغنى نحن بفقرة ..

تمجد يا إلهى واظهر عمل نعمتك لكل من طلب منى صلاة لأجلة 
باركهم واسرهم واشف مرضاهم وخفف حمولهم 
وقدس حياتهم فيك وبك
لانك انت القدوس يسوع 


آمــــــــــــين ​


----------

